# new outback 21rs owners



## FTC (Feb 18, 2004)

We are first time campers, just purchased a 2004 Safari with towing pkg and 2004 Outback 21RS. Looking for any tips that may assist. Also looking for info on how to add further batteries to run power when at unserviced sights.

Thanks in advance
Dave, Lisa,
Matthew and William


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Welcome to the group! Please let me know how the Safari pulls the 21 RS. That's a V6 engine in the Safari, right? I own the 26 RS which is only 490 pounds heavier than your 21 RS (dry, without options). My tow vehicle is an 01 Yukon XL with 8,100 towing capacity. Adding options weight to the camper, plus all our stuff, plus a family of 5, I should be right around 2,000 pounds under towing limit. You will be quite a bit closer to your limit with the Safari. You pulling up any mountains?

Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!. We have a 21RS also and are very happy with it. I met a family in Maine when we were up there this past summer and they were towing a 21RS with their astro and were happy with the way it tows. I think NDJollymon has two golf cart batteries on his trailer, hopefully he'll chime in here. That seems to be the best way to go. There was a discussion on batteries a week or so a go I can't find it, does someone remember where it was?

Enjoy,

Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi, I remember seeing something on the traiter life web site about batteries. They are suppose to be a much better set-up. 2-6volt batteries connectted in series have about twice the reserve capacity, somewhere around 440 minuiets, as 12 volt batteries also they will last longer,if I remember right about 8-10 years compared to3-5 years, they discharge futher without damaging. I think I read you can get them at Sam's club for about 60-65 dollars. I just bought 2-6volt batteries made by USA batteries from the local battery mart for 63 dollars each. I have my old batteries in the paper as we speak for 100.00, already had a call, hope to sell them soon. Good luck with your new trailer.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Batteries...
The more, the merrier! They power your:
lights,
furnace,
slide outs,
water pumps...etc.

If you want to know about your batteries, and how to change them...Go Here!
12 Volt Side of Life
This is a great site, and explains a lot.

The standard OUTBACK comes with one 12 volt battery. You can add a second 12 volt battery (same age/size/brand) and hook them in parallel. This will give you more AMP Hours, and last longer dry camping. (but not as much as below)

If you want *MAXIMUM * juice for extended operation:
Replace the 12 volt batteries with 2 (or more) 6-volt Golf Cart Batteries. This is what I did. They will give you more _Amp Hours_ than 12 volts, and last longer, as they are TRUE deep cycle batteries. They are a little larger/heavier, but they fit in the brackets provided on the OUTBACK. Mine are set up just like show on the site above. I bought the 6 volts from SAM'S CLUB for around $50 each. I got the wiring from BATTERIES PLUS for under $10. They are hooked in series, so the voltage is stepped up to 12 volts. (positive to negative) It all fits under the big white tongue cover. ( I don't have them in plastic boxes)

When SPRING THAW comes around here...I'll get some pictures and post them in the gallery. It wasn't very difficult or expensive to do this mod, and I feel much more comfortable going out for a weekend trip without hookups.

PS...it only took ONE TRIP running out of juice in the middle of a cold night before I switched to 6 volts!


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. We also have a 21RS. Absolutely love it. That slider makes all the difference. About the best tip I could give is to ACCESSORIZE.







Get all the little goodies you can without going over weight. We've spoke to people with vehicles comparable to the Safari pulling trailers comparable to the 21RS. They've said they could use a little more power,(we all could), but they were not uncomfortable with the towing. Have fun with that new Outback and be safe.


----------

